# ebay laser sights



## tavxd45 (Jul 11, 2006)

There are laser sight on ebay for around 30.00. Are these any good and if not what are some good ones for below 100.00 Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Everything I have seen tried with the cost less than $200 has been junk or broke in a short while. Get a C/T Lazer and it will last.


----------



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

what gun do you have? crimson trace doesnt make lasers for springfield xd


----------



## tavxd45 (Jul 11, 2006)

I purchased the springfield xd-45 service model


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a laser for my XD9 service also. I was looking on eBay today. I found this one buy Sure Shot. I just wanted to see if anyone had actually heard of it, or had experience with it. 

I would really love to have the LaserMax Internal, but I just can't justify the $300+ that they want for them. I would like to find a good rail mounted one around the $100-$150 range.

Does anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This seems to be very popular for rifles and pistols. I have seen it on many gun pics on all the forums lately...

I wouldn't mind one for my PS90 

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=18164


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I think I'm leaning towards this one. http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/SCP804-1129-1446.html

It seems to be getting good reviews. But what sets this one apart from the more expensive ones. I can't figure out what is so different between them.


----------



## IndianaJones (May 7, 2006)

LaserMax has a Rail Mounted Laser on their site now. I don't think many people know about it. www.lasermax.com Ive seen no reviews about it anywhere either.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I went ahead and bought the new LaserMax rail mount. I found it new on ebay for $148 compared to the $189 retail. I read a little about it, and it seems to be a good product. If it's anything like the internal one they sell, I'm sure that I will be more than happy with it. I'll post up a detailed review when it gets here.

http://www.lasermax.com/product.php?id=104


----------



## IndianaJones (May 7, 2006)

ill be watching for the Review. I really want a lasermax, but I simply can't justify paying $300 for one.

I really was hoping to stay away from any of the rail mounted ones, as I dont know that I would be able to use my Crossbreed QwikClip with them.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

THat is pretty cool... but you can get a TLR2 for only $30 more.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

that's almost half the price of a new pistol..
but if u need it buy it..
i bought a m6 insight light/laser and it was well worth it..as i use if for my nightstand gun..expensive little sucker but i shoots where the laser points.
..something special for the BG's..


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Spartan said:


> THat is pretty cool... but you can get a TLR2 for only $30 more.


I saw that. I just looked up LaserMax when I went to ebay. I should have looked at all of them. Oh well, you live and learn. If I'm right, and I could be wrong, but its the same one that Shipwreck posted earlier, then I can mount a light to the laser later if I need a light.


----------

